# Big Red Battery Removal



## aquaticsanonymous

Hey guys, I got an 85 Honda Big Red with a dead battery, and I want to replace it, my question is how in the heck do you remove the thing? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Big Red 250

Remove the seat and you will see 2 big plastic nuts, can be loosened and removed by hand. They are not really a nut, but are made to be removed by hand (wish I knew how to post a pic). Remove them, then both fenders and trunk can be lifted off in one piece.
The battery will be right there. Should be 1 clamp holding it in place. Undo your battery clamps/posts and lift battery out. Hope this helps. better late than never.


----------

